# LogMeIn Free Version



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

A superb program which allows you to connect your computer with any other computer and run the second computer as if you were sitting in front of it. Very similar to the GoToMyPC program but FREE.

Go to LogMeIn.com, and select "LogMeIn Free" -> "Get Started" and create a new account. You will the be able to download a very small program to any other computer you wish to run (must be at that computer to set it up).

You will read that transfer of files is not supported in the free version...BUT

If you have email, you may sit at your home computer and use the email of your remote computer to email yourself with the desired files attached...in effect transferring the files to yourself at your home site.

A very nice program, fairly fast, and the price is right!


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

I love it!
http://forums.techguy.org/t323668.html


----------



## ninjaturtle (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, I like the GoToMyPC program better for remote access, but you can't beat the price of the basic package assuming it's enough for you.
If remote control is not what you're looking for and what you'd like to do is to remotely access your files and emails, check out also BeInSync, which offers a P2P program which sync your computers and does not require remote desktop streaming.


----------

